# Swap mit viel RAM, macht das noch einen Sinn?

## eXoCooLd

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe mir ein neues Notebook gekauft (ThinkPad T61p),

das Teil hat 2GB Ram, macht es da noch Sinn eine Swap-Patition anzulegen?

Wie sieht es mit Suspend to Disk aus, früher benötigte man da ja eine Swap-Patition,

die so groß war wie das Ram, funktioniert das nun zuverlässig mit einem File auf der

root-Patition?

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## Finswimmer

 *eXoCooLd wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Suspend to Disk aus, früher benötigte man da ja eine Swap-Patition,
> 
> die so groß war wie das Ram, funktioniert das nun zuverlässig mit einem File auf der
> ...

 

Jetzt hast du die Möglichkeit: 

Swap Partition

Swap File

File

Mit der File geht es auch ohne Probleme. 

Allerdings lasse ich es mit swap file laufen. Das hat den Vorteil,  dass ich es per swapon zuschalten kann.

Meine 384Mb RAM sind doch ab und zu etwas wenig  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Swappartition anlegen.

----------

## xraver

Ich würde auch dazu raten eine Swap-Partion anzulegen.

Ich frage mich auch wofür ich Swap bei meinen 4GB Ram brauche.

Bis jetzt wird swap nur für suspend bei mir benutzt.

----------

## musv

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich auch wofür ich Swap bei meinen 4GB Ram brauche.

 

OpenOffice + glibc + 'n paar andere Pakete gleichzeitig compilieren während Eclipse, Firefox, Amarok + 20 weitere graphische und speicherhungrige Apps seit ca./mind. 1 Monat geöffnet sind. Wetten, daß Dein Gentoo da den Swap benutzt?

----------

## hitachi

Es kommt viel auf die Bedürfnisse an. Wenn man mit Programmen arbeitet die RAM und SWAP brauchen ist dies sicher zu empfehlen. Ich denke da an Bild- und Videobearbeitung und ähnliches.

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Ich frage mich auch wofür ich Swap bei meinen 4GB Ram brauche. 
> 
> OpenOffice + glibc + 'n paar andere Pakete gleichzeitig compilieren während Eclipse, Firefox, Amarok + 20 weitere graphische und speicherhungrige Apps seit ca./mind. 1 Monat geöffnet sind. Wetten, daß Dein Gentoo da den Swap benutzt?

 

Habe die Angewohnheit (wahrscheinlich aus früheren Windows Zeiten) alle Anwendungen die ich nicht benutze zu schließen.

Aber dennoch;

 *free -m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
> 
> Mem:          3962       2712       1249          0         64       2023
> ...

 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich benutze keine Swap Partition, mit 4 GB Ram nicht und mit 2 GB habe ich es auch nicht getan, habe noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.

CoS24

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich arbeite seit Ewigkeiten ohne Swap-Partition. Bis vor Kurzem mit 1 GB RAM, doch da gab's zuletzt vermehrt Probleme (Scons-basierte Kompilierorgien schlugen fehl, Doom zwang nach längerer Spielzeit den Kernel zum Zwangsabschuss diverser Prozesse).

Hab jetzt 2 GB drin und bislang keine Probleme.

----------

## Anarcho

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Doom zwang nach längerer Spielzeit den Kernel zum Zwangsabschuss diverser Prozesse.

 

Welch nettes Wortspiel  :Wink:  Welche schreckliche Waffe hat der Kernel denn verwendet?

----------

## jabol

Hab 1GB RAM selber + 1GB swap. Bei zwei parallelen emerge, wovon eine blas-atlas war und das andere irgendein c++, hatte ich letztendlich 300KB swap und 8mb ram frei. Musste mein Rechner hart neustarten... Lieber doch ein swap anlegen, es ist dann zumindest mit suspend einfacher..

----------

## l3u

... und außerdem frißt und säuft so ne kleine Swap-Partition bei den heutigen Festplattengrößen ja mal echt nix. Also von daher ...

----------

## sprittwicht

Mal ne andere Frage so ganz dezent dazwischengeschoben:

Kann man dem Kernel eigentlich irgendwie beibringen, bei Speicherknappheit erstmal den "gierigsten" Prozess abzuschießen?

Standardmäßig scheint er ja ziemlich wahllos draufloszukillen, so hat er z.B. bei mir nicht auf Anhieb Doom gemördert, sondern erstmal diverse kleine KDE-Programme, die im Hintergrund liefen. Als dann Doom dran war, war KDE schon unbenutzbar.

Das scheint mir weder logisch noch praktisch.

Weiß jemand wie der Kernel genau vorgeht, wenn ihm der Speicher ausgeht? Schießt er wirklich wahllos um sich (wurde mir mal so gesagt), oder macht er jedem Prozess den garaus, der zum Zeitpunkt der Speicherknappheit auch nur ein einziges weiteres Byte anfordert?

Ideal fände ich wie gesagt, er nimmt sich erstmal den "größten" Prozess, ist schließlich am wahrscheinlichsten, dass der auch die Ursache des Problems ist. Gibt's da vielleicht schon längst einen Kernelpatch für?

Würd mich mal so interessieren, auch wenn's bei mir nicht mehr akut ist.

Hoffe das passt noch so halbwegs in diesen Thread, ansonsten möge es ein Moderator ins Diskussionsforum verschieben.  :Wink: 

----------

## mastacloak

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ideal fände ich wie gesagt, er nimmt sich erstmal den "größten" Prozess, ist schließlich am wahrscheinlichsten, dass der auch die Ursache des Problems ist. Gibt's da vielleicht schon längst einen Kernelpatch für?

 

Naja, das kommt wohl immer auf das Szenario an. Wenn man zum Beispiel eine komplizierte Berechnung durchführen lassen will, die lang dauert und Ressourcen-hungrig ist, dann ist es durchaus wünschenswert die kleineren Prozesse zuerst abzuschießen. Sonst ist ja sofort die Arbeit pfutsch. In dem Zusammenhang müsste man dem Kernel schon eher eine Prioritätsliste mitteilen. Vermutlich ist bei akutem Speichermangel eh alles zu spät, sodass es nur sinnvoll scheint die elementarsten Prozesse im Speicher zu behalten (und dazu würde ich KDE nicht zählen). Auf dieser Basis kann man ja KDE wieder neu starten.

Aber nach welchem Schema der Kernel die Prozesse abschießt, wäre schon mal interessant. Das Zufallsprinzip würde ich einfach mal anzweifeln.

----------

## sirro

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Aber nach welchem Schema der Kernel die Prozesse abschießt, wäre schon mal interessant. Das Zufallsprinzip würde ich einfach mal anzweifeln.

 

Schiesst der Kernel überhaupt Prozesse von sich aus ab?

Ich würde eher vermuten, dass die Prozesse sich selber terminieren oder abstürzen wenn ein malloc/new/whatever einen Fehler liefert. Das würde dann auch scheinbar zufällig sein.

----------

## psyqil

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Schiesst der Kernel überhaupt Prozesse von sich aus ab?

 Ja: http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer

----------

